# Reaction to lip balm?



## Cerydwen (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been using Burt's Bees lip balm for the last couple of years and love it. Unfortunately my daughter borrowed my pomegranate balm and dropped it down the toilet in McDonalds (and brought it home in case I still wanted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), so I temporarily switched to a tube of Palmers mint chocolate lip butter for a while until I can get to the shops to replace my Burt's Bees. Over the last few days I noticed that my lips felt as if there were small crumbs on them when I rubbed them together, but today I realised that it's actually a rash that's developed on my top lip. It's becoming quite sore, so I've stopped using the balm in case it's a reaction.

Has anyone had a similar experience with petroleum-based balms and, if so, how can I clear it up quickly - I'm a complete lipstick addict and it's really hard to resisit the temptation to slather lipstick all over my lips!

Thanks!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 11, 2010)

I have never had a reaction like that, but there isn't much of a way to make it better, the reaction will have to go away on its own. If it doesn't, you should see a dermo!


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 11, 2010)

Something similar happened to me a few years ago with a cheapy lipgloss. My lips got these tiny bumps all over them, and they were kind of oozing a little. Yuck, I hate that word...oozing. Ew. They felt really rough, too. I immediately threw that lip gloss away and my lips were back to normal after a few days. Maybe try some Aquafor, that stuff is great, especially during cold winter months.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 13, 2010)

YES!!! This happens to me now whenever i use the Chapstick brand! (You know, the original, cherry-flavored cheapy chapstick we all grew up w/?!) A couple of years i got nostalgic for the original stuff i used to use when i was a little girl, so i bought a tube to give it another try, forgetting that it never really moisturized well...big mistake!!! My top lip broke out w/ those same, teeny, tiny dry bumps!!! I almost couldnt feel them & couldnt see them, so i thought they were crumbs or something, but as i kept using it, i developed an itchy rash! I stopped using it but forgot/decided to give it another try a few months later & had the same reaction! 

When i was little this never happened to me, but...needless to say, i will NEVER go back to petroleum based balms/products!!!

Burt's Bees Pomegranate Lip Balm is the ONLY balm i can use on my super dry, sensitive lips!!!


----------



## Cerydwen (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks JamaicanDiva, that sounds like exactly the same thing. I guess I'll be replacing my pomegranate balm pronto!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 13, 2010)

I often have reactions to lip balms. Primarily those that have high content of beeswax and petrolatum. Can't even use Vaseline...

Most vegan or natural lip balms out there contains little to no petrolatum and uses natural waxes instead. Perhaps you can give those a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eg. Crazy rumours, theBalm vegan lipbalm


----------

